

Faster, ligher JS library: üjs - bolinfest
http://üjs.com/

======
swah
This type of jokes that just scream "April 1st! April 1st!" are not my
favourite...

------
splatcollision
Not fast or light enough for me, i only use vapor.js

<http://vaporjs.com/>

It's not even an april fools joke....

------
fairlyodd
I'm considering using it for my bootstrapped startup. Anybody know how it
compares to ExtJS?

